# Nuts Nuts Nuts!!!



## smokingohiobutcher (Apr 14, 2011)

I had purchased some mighty fine raw pecans from a certain crazy eyed squirrel last fall and decided it was about time I smoked em up!

I also added some extra mixed nuts and some large cashews to the load. I decided I would try some various flavors I've been thinking of trying and a few others that were off the cuff. Just to see what ones I would like. 

I had seen another post where someone had soaked their nuts in a salt brine to add the saltiness, so I thought I would give it a try.

1.5 cups kosher salt

4 cups  warm water

mix these well to dissolve the salt( till the water turns clear again)

add 4 more cups of cold water and pour over nuts in a large plastic container to soak.

note: I soaked these overnight because it was 11:30pm when I did this...in hind sight 2-3 hours would have probably been long enough. The cashews really soaked up the water and were kinda mushy.

 http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1109100500.jpg

Squirrel even sent them vacum packed....I thought they buried them?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1109100459.jpg

 A-maze-n smoker fired up and ready to go...

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111325a.jpg

Here is how I separated them on the racks.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111317.jpg

 These are some extra roasted and salted cashews I had so I thought I would try to put some smoke on them...no extra ingredients.

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111319.jpg
 

Here is where I will pass on the recipes if you would like to try these yourself!

NOTE: for some of these I used a tip I found from another smf-er.... to coat the nuts so the seasoning will stick good mix them with some egg whites.

sorry fellow smf-er I will give you your do when I figure out who you are.  

         SMOKEHOUSE NUTS

5 cups saltbrined mixed nuts

1 eggwhite  (large white egg)

1/2 tsp hickory salt

1/2 tsp cumin

1/2 tsp granulated garlic

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111320.jpg
 

     HONEY CARMEL CRUNCH PECANS

5 cups saltbrined pecans

1/4 cup honey/ warmed

1/2 container of Pampered chef sweet carmel sprinkle (2.5 oz)

NOTE:  Mrs SOB says Heath Bits O'Brickle would work great too.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111321a.jpg
 

This was Mrs SOB's Idea... She is a chocoholic.

     SMOKEY COCO NUTS

5 cups saltbrined mixed nuts

1 Egg white (XL brown egg)

1 packet Swiss Miss Dark Chocolate Coco mix

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111321.jpg

        SMOKED PARMESAN GARLIC PECANS

10 cups saltbrined pecans

2  egg whites (large white eggs)

1/4  cup Parmesan cheese

1 TBS granulated onion

1  TBS granulated garlic

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111322.jpg

         SMOKEY CHIPOTLE MIXED NUTS

5 cups saltbrined mixed nuts

1 TSP granulated onion

1TSP  granulated garlic

2 TBS worschester-shista- shire- sauce

1/4 cup Chipotle Tabsco sauce

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111318.jpg

 All loaded up ....sorry so blurry.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111325.jpg

And heres my faithful friend Piggy! 

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111653.jpg

Ok so I put them a 250* smoker with some cherry smoke for 3-1/2 hours.

 Here are the simple cashews....MMMMMM soooo good!
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111813c.jpg

The smokehouse nuts were good but really needed more garlic and onion.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111814a.jpg


 

 Honey Carmel Crunch....What can I say???.......OMG!!!! 
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111813b.jpg
 

 Well the Smokey coco nuts were a big let down.  almost no coco flavor at all...

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111813a.jpg




NOW THESE WERE AWESOME!!!!!

The smoked parmesean garlic are my #1 pick!!!

You really gotta try em'

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111815b.jpg

smokey chipotle nuts were another let down....they were nice and spicy after they were mixed...but after they were smoked all the heat was gone!!

Anybody else experience this at all??


 

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111815a.jpg

My brother happened to stop over on his V-ROD( Sweet Bike) just as I was getting ready to take the nuts out of the smoker.

He gave them a 2
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  ! and requested that I bring some to our easter family get-together. Thanks Bro!

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=0410111655.jpg


Well thanks foe watching my LOOONG Nut post!

SOB-QTV is out!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



​


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 14, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!

     Craig


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow SOB they all look Delicious, Last time I bought some almonds to smoke I ended up eating them all before they made it to the smoker


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 14, 2011)

Great looking nuts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That is hard to say!! Looking good man


----------



## fife (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## tjohnson (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice Nuts My Friend! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That old worn out 8x8 is lookin' a little tweaked.

Maybe the A-MAZE-N-FAIRY should bring SOB a new toy.

TJ


----------



## venture (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for a great thread.  One more project for my list.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 16, 2011)

They look Great... Maybe add the Chipotle after smoking...


----------



## porked (Apr 16, 2011)

Great post, thanks. I have been contemplating doing this for awhile now and pecans and cashews are my favorites. You definitely went all out for this smoke, much appreciated from here!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 16, 2011)

GREAT post SOB!  thanks for such detail and feedback on your results - I'm feeling inspired!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Now that is one outstanding post, and with the pics to back it up. Those nuts would make great presents, or today's snacks! It's all good my friend.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 16, 2011)

looks good..thx for giving your honest opinion on the turnout


----------



## smoking b (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow they look yummy! I'm getting ready to try some nuts tomorrow - what dust did you smoke them with?


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (May 20, 2013)

SmokingOhioButcher - Tried the Smokehouse, used Liquid Smoke Hickory instead of Hickory Salt, and The Parmesan Garlic, both turned out great. Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## travisb (May 29, 2013)

If you were to do these again, would you use the brine method again?


----------

